# MSN Photo Upload Tool won't install



## Doinfine (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi there, I am trying to install the MSN Photo Upload Tool but every attempt fails. It keeps telling me that security settings will not allow ActiveX controls to load. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get this tool to install for me???


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Try going into Internet Explorer, Tools-Internet Options-Security-

Select Custom Level and decrease the setting to medium or low for the install.


----------



## demrco (Dec 29, 2004)

Doinfine said:


> Hi there, I am trying to install the MSN Photo Upload Tool but every attempt fails. It keeps telling me that security settings will not allow ActiveX controls to load. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get this tool to install for me???


----------



## Doinfine (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks Kiwiguy, your suggestion worked fine.


----------

